# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  Πάστα ή Thermal PAD

## Dr_Giwrgos

Διαβάζοντας προηγούμενο post ---Αλλαγή πάστας σε CPU ---- μου δημιουργήθηκαν κάποιες
απορίες!


Τελικά ποιό είδος πάστας είναι κατάλληλο για τις διάφορες χρήσεις σε υπολογιστή....CPU , GPU

Υπάρχει ΛΕΥΚΗ, ΑΣΗΜΙ και χρυσαφί νομίζω?


Σε κλασσικές πλακέτες ενισχυτών ολοκληρωμένων κυκλωμάτων κλπ 
παρατήρησα πως κάποιοι τεχνικοί έχουν ένα σωληνάρι με αρκετά gr ΛΕΥΚΗΣ πάστας.


Απο την άλλη εχω παρατηρήσει THERMAL PAD αλλά ακόμη και κάτι PAD που έχουν κολλήσει μόνιμα
την ψύκτρα με τον CPU ή GPU chip.



*ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑΤΑ
*
1) Τελικά ποιά είναι η σωστή επιλογή?
     Καταλαβαίνω βέβαια πως παίζει σπουδαίο ρόλο και η ψύκτρα......


2) Αξίζει να δώσει κάποιος αρκετά χρήματα για μια επώνυμη ή μια φτηνιάρικη με αρκετά gr ?

3)  Ποιές είναι κατα την γνώμη σας οι καλύτερες μάρκες σε THERMAL PAD και Πάστες?

----------


## Gaou

Εγώ φίλε μου όταν το ειχα ψάξει παλιοτερα με κάποιες πάστες ειχα δει ότι με το καλημερα η http://www.arcticsilver.com/as5.htm μου εδινε ακομα και 4 βαθμους κάτω απο τις υπολοιπες όλες. 

Αν την χρησιμοποιεις σε συμβατικές εγκαταστασεις και κάνεις πολλες δεν ξερω αν συμφέρει . Εγώ που κάνω oc se σε ότι πεφτει στα χερια μου ή εκει που έχω προβλημα θερμοκρασιών με μικρά κουτια ( αυτοκίνητο ) την βαζω και ξενοιάζω.

Τα thermal pad νομίζω ότι αντικάθιστουν τις πάστες μονο εκει που δεν υπαρχει υποδοχή για ψυκτρα . Εγώ τελευταιως πηρα κάποια της 3Μ . Το προβλημα δεν ειναι αν θα σου κάνουν την ιδια μεταφορα θερμοτητας που θα σου κάνει η παστα αλλα να μήν ξεκολήσουν όταν ζεσταθει η κόλλα τους. Αυτο μπορώ να επιβεβαιώσω ότι εφόσον τα κολήσεις σε κάθαρο σημειο δεν συμβαινει.

----------


## steliosAa

και απλη παστα του ebay, παντως μια χαρα κανει την δουλεια της ακομα και στα pc , αν η θερμοκρασια σου ειναι καλη νομιζω πως για 2-3 βαθμους δεν αξιζει η αγορα παστας που ανα γραμμαριο κοστιζει 5 και 6 ευρω

----------


## leosedf

Ντόπια πράματα http://www.computer-systems.gr/el/products/k5-pro
Έχει και ρευστή, αυτή γίνεται pad μόνη της.

----------


## Dr_Giwrgos

> Ντόπια πράματα http://www.computer-systems.gr/el/products/k5-pro
> Έχει και ρευστή, αυτή γίνεται pad μόνη της.



Ωραίος....

----------


## mtzag

Η παστα με ασημι σαν την artic silver 5 δινει μακραν καλυτερα αποτελεσματα απο οτιδηποτε αλλο κυκλοφορει.
Ειδικα σε cpu gpu δεν κανουμε ποτε οικονομια και βαζουνε artic silver 5 η ηχορυπναση που γλιτωνουμε απο το εξτρα δουλεμα του ανεμιστήρα ειναι τεραστιας αξιας.

----------


## chip

> Ντόπια πράματα http://www.computer-systems.gr/el/products/k5-pro
> Έχει και ρευστή, αυτή γίνεται pad μόνη της.



Στη θέση τους, αν πίστευα ότι έχω πραγματικά καινοτόμο προϊόν, θα έστελνα δείγμα στον Dave Jones (www.eevblog.com)

----------


## gsouf

Ρε παιδιά εγώ παντού είτε cpu είτε τιποτα ισχύος σε ψύκτρα πάντα πάστα βάζω αυτά τα thermal pads που χρησιμοποιούνται είναι σαν τις μίκες που βάζουμε ?

----------


## leosedf

> Στη θέση τους, αν πίστευα ότι έχω πραγματικά καινοτόμο προϊόν, θα έστελνα δείγμα στον Dave Jones (www.eevblog.com)



Δε χρειάζεται πιστεύω.

----------


## Prezonautis

> Στη θέση τους, αν πίστευα ότι έχω πραγματικά καινοτόμο προϊόν, θα έστελνα δείγμα στον Dave Jones (www.eevblog.com)



Τα προιόντα τους τα εξάγουν σε 20!! χώρες, του εξωτερικού.
Και είναι από τις καλήτερες που κυκλοφορούν στην ελληνική αγορά. Μπράβο τους.

----------


## AccountSaver

επιτρέπεται να βάλουμε link από άλλο forum για την εν λόγω πάστα την Ελληνική από κρητική που έχουμε κάνει μέλη;

----------


## toni31

Εμένα πάντως με ενδιαφέρει, αν δεν το βάλεις εδώ, ένα pm θα το ήθελα.

----------


## leosedf

Βάλτο μάστορα δε χάνουμε τίποτα.

----------

